# Engine Coolant for 2001 740il



## swatone (Dec 21, 2008)

Ive have had my 01 740il for about three months now, and I have found that the old lady that had it prior to me didnt take care of the car when the warranty expired. I have changed the oil and filter (and boy did it need it) and now I am on the coolant system. I checked the radiator, and it looks like it is just straight water. I am planning on changing it out, but my question is What do I put in? Any suggestions would be appreciated. I know it needs to be phosphate free, but thats abou the extent of my knowledge....:dunno:


----------



## crewdog843 (Mar 15, 2006)

Any antifreeze which is phosphate and nitrite free should be good. I personally go with the BMW antifreeze so that there is no guessing.

Be sure however, to properly bleed the system after refilling.

jake

jake


----------



## swatone (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks for the info. How much is the BMW antifreeze per gallon?


----------



## crewdog843 (Mar 15, 2006)

Right off hand, I don't remember, but it is not cheap. You might get it at a lower price at places like www.bavauto.com or www.autohaousaz.com .

jake


----------



## swatone (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks. I like Bavauto, I have used them before and they seem pretty reputable.


----------

